# Found tagged pigeion



## tndrees (Jul 18, 2003)

I found a tagged pigeon in my garage. What should I do.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com! First, please be sure the pigeon is safe and not injured. If you are able to catch the pigeon, please do so and place it in a cardboard box, dog/cat carrier, or bird cage large enough to allow flapping of the wings. Offer fresh water and bird seed.

Please read all the letters and numbers on the band and post them here or go to http://www.pigeon.org and then click on the link to Lost Birds and Band Info if you wish to try to do this yourself. If it is an AU band, you should find the info you need at the pigeon.org site. If it is not an AU band, I suggest you post the info here and let us try to help you. Actually, I am always interested in these lost/found birds so would appreciate it if you would post the band info here.

Thank you very much for caring about this pigeon!

Terry Whatley


----------



## tndrees (Jul 18, 2003)

We did put it in a cage with food and water. I'm not sure what AU band is, but the left foot has a white tag-FM 4178; right foot has red tag-F 2003. Thanks, Nancy


----------



## tndrees (Jul 18, 2003)

Sorry, but I forgot to add I. It's IF 2003.I went to the site, Pigeons.org, and found a FM,but no other numbers were posted to find the owner. So any help would be appreciated. Thanks again, Nancy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here is the person to contact to locate the owner of the bird:

FM Frankenmuth R. P. C.

James Schuknecht 512 N. Charles St. Saginaw, MI 48602-

(517)793-6564 [email protected]

Please let us know what happens.

Terry Whatley


----------



## tndrees (Jul 18, 2003)

Well, I tried to call him but his number has been disconnected. I e-mailed him, but no response. I'm not sure what to do now. I thought about waiting one more day to hear from him, since it's the weekend and maybe he's not home. Others have said I should let him go and he'll find his home. I put him outside in his cage so he could get some sunlight, but he just started flapping his wings and wanted out. So now he is back in garage. Where do people that keep them for pets put them? I feel sorry for him stuck in the cage! Thanks, Nancy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Nancy,

I'm sorry the information from the IF band list is no good. I did find another reference to this racing club on the following site:

http://www.homingpigeon.com/lostbird.htm 


This site showed the following as a contact. You might want to try this e-mail.

FM ... Frankenmuth Michigan Racing PIgeon Club 

[email protected] 

Are you interested in keeping the bird if the owner cannot be located? If so, there are many good ideas for caging/housing in previous threads here at pigeons.com.

Personally, I don't think releasing birds in the hope that they make it home is a real good idea, but many people do it and many birds do make it home. I think you will have to let your conscience be your guide after seeing what other members may suggest.

Terry Whatley


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Nancy,

Please keep in touch with what is going on with you and your new found pigeon.

Julie


----------



## tndrees (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi. The e-mail to Gunner, came back as undeliverable. Also I still haven't heard from JbSchuk. Yesterday,a friend of mine told me she knew someone in my town that has pigeons. So I left a message on his answering machine....and he never called me back. Getting kinda discouraged. I don't want to keep it, but would like to know while I have it how to make it comfortable. I'm hoping the person in my town might keep it, if I can't find the owner. Thanks for all your help, Nancy


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Nancy,

Let me know if you can't find someone local to take him in. If nothing works out, I might be able to arrange a pick up for him in August.

Julie


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

Nancy,
I live in Ohio, but almost by the PA border.
If you can't find anyone closer, I would be willing to take him in.
We have a 8'x8'x7' aviary on our back porch, that currently only has 2 pigeons living in it. One more will fit. 
keep us posted.
Erna


----------



## tndrees (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi everyone. I found a guy in my hometown that races pigeons. He came and took it a few days ago. He said he will find the owner. He is supposed to let me know when he does, and then I'll let you know. He said it was 4 months old and probably got lost during training. Thanks to everyone for all your help, Nancy


----------

